# VDSL/ ADSL2+ Modem Router (All-in-One Device)



## ramakanta (May 31, 2015)

Need a VDSL/ADSSL2+ Modem Router with USB facility so that share the Storage, Printer, *3G USB Modem * (All-in-One Device). Main purpose of USB is share the USB 3G Modem wirelessly . please advice me which VDSL/ADSSL2+ Modem Router to buy. thank you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2015)

Get TP Link W8968


----------



## gavnit (May 31, 2015)

You can either get an adsl or vdsl modem not both beefed up in single router.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get TP Link W8968



what is max distance covered the signal.is any problem faced till date.

can i use 3G usb modem without turning on my Computer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> what is max distance covered the signal.is any problem faced till date.
> 
> can i use 3G usb modem without turning on my Computer.



15-20 meters radius. Haven't checked the distance accurately.

No problems till date.

Yes, you can.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 15-20 meters radius. Haven't checked the distance accurately.
> 
> No problems till date.
> 
> Yes, you can.



in flipkart and amazon there are lot of  -ve  feedback. i am confusing..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 2, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> in flipkart and amazon there are lot of  -ve  feedback. i am confusing..


Can you post some screenshots? I'm using it 24*7 without having any problems.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can you post some screenshots? I'm using it 24*7 without having any problems.



thanks . your feedback is enough . now i decided to buy this device. thanks again.


----------

